# Computer error messages for everyone



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 24, 2008)

COMPUTER MESSAGES I CAN UNDERSTAND   | Computer, Tech, Geek | Funny Videos, Pictures and Jokes at JibJab


----------



## Daniel (Sep 25, 2008)

My favorite:

"Your enjoyment will now be disabled"


----------

